# Wifi insanely slow, tried everything!



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi all. My dilemma rests in my wifi. My ISP is comcast (dont be sorry), and I use(d) a belkin N600 router. My wifi is typically blazing by at around 80-100mbps, but just recently it dropped to under 10, and stayed at around 0.1mbps for about a week before we reset the router. After resetting it, it went back up to 5-8mbps (this testing is coming from a computer downstairs, and the router/modem is upstairs). Comcast came out and tested it all, and confirmed 105mbps was coming in through the coax into the modem, and the modem was outputting 105mbps (via a speedtest hardwired directly to it). So, obviously, the problem was somewhere between the port on the modem and the router. We replaced the CAT5 cable - nothing. We reset the router AGAIN. Nothing. Finally, we bought a brand new router (linksys AC1200 I think was the model) and guess what? nothing! In fact, the new router works even worse than the old N600, as it only holds its connection to my pc for a few seconds before it drops connection until I cycle the power on it again. I've tried literally everything, from unscrewing/rescrewing the coax, swapping between 3 different cat5 cables, and plenty more.

More info you may need:
My modem is a motorola surfboard -- something. Dont remember the model #, i can look if needed.
Hardwired to the old router, I got 75mbps, right next to it without a direction connection was about 30. With the new router, hardwired was 50mbps and next to it was still about 30.
This all began to occur shortly after comcast tried to change our network speed to a cap of 25mbps and get rid of HDTV on our cable box. We called them and they said it was fixed. It wasnt.

I cant think of ANY possible way to fix this. Its not the coax connection (however i havent swapped the coax cable), not the modem (as it outputs 105), and cant be the router, because unless we got really unlucky, a year old and brand new router still screw up the same way.

Help!! :banghead:
Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Just wondering what's the Speedtest on your wireless connection?

I'd contact Comcast again, it doesn't seems right.


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

2xg said:


> Welcome to TSF,
> 
> Just wondering what's the Speedtest on your wireless connection?
> 
> I'd contact Comcast again, it doesn't seems right.


As of right now and using the N600, im at 5.66 download and 9.16 upload. We've already called comcast twice and they can confirm that nothing at all has changed about the service. And the modem still outputs 105mbps.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Comcast requires Mac address cloning, you will find this feature in your router setting.


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

2xg said:


> Comcast requires Mac address cloning, you will find this feature in your router setting.


How is this done? I can barely access the new router's control panel :/


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh i see how to clone it. Do i have to clone it for the new router?


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

2xg said:


> Comcast requires Mac address cloning, you will find this feature in your router setting.


Alright, i went to my N600's dashboard and clicked the Clone my MAC address button. My speeds dropped about 3mbps. Do i need to do this for my new router and clone the MAC of the old one?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Whatever router you are using would do and which ever gives you a better speed.

Are all devices affected (computers, tablets, smart phones)?


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

2xg said:


> Whatever router you are using would do and which ever gives you a better speed.
> 
> Are all devices affected (computers, tablets, smart phones)?


Yes, everything is affected. When i clone my MAC ID to my new router (as it is AC and the n600 is not), should I clone the MAC of my pc or of the old router?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What's the speed after you cloned? The newer router would be better than the older one.

I forgot to give you a link on how to do mac cloning. Please compare what you've done. Here it is.


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

2xg said:


> What's the speed after you cloned? The newer router would be better than the older one.
> 
> I forgot to give you a link on how to do mac cloning. Please compare what you've done. Here it is.


Whelp, I either did it wrong or it killed itself. After cloning I completely lost connection (on all PCs) even hardwired. I reset the modem and still same problem. I ran a hard reset on the router and set it up again and it seems to be working fine now, but still very slow.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you update your router's firmware to the latest? If you have another Router give that a try. 

I know that you've mentioned that there's not an issue with the modem but it can also be a modem.


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

2xg said:


> Did you update your router's firmware to the latest? If you have another Router give that a try.
> 
> I know that you've mentioned that there's not an issue with the modem but it can also be a modem.


I can confirm both routers are updated to the latest firmware. How could the problem be within the modem, as its still outputting 105mbps?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Strange things can happen. :grin: I would contact your ISP "again", I know...

I'm glad that with Time Warner, things have been playing nice with me.


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

2xg said:


> Strange things can happen. :grin: I would contact your ISP "again", I know...
> 
> I'm glad that with Time Warner, things have been playing nice with me.


I called them again and they said that everything on their end was normal - 105mbps plan, and it seemed like it was working. Sadly, we only have comcast where we live


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, something else is going on in your network. I'd try another dual band router, return if it doesn't work. You don't have to buy a pricey one, I have 2 Buffalo dual band routers, installed in 2 diff homes and they're both running great.


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

thats exactly what we did, by buying the Linksys AC1200 (I THINK thats the model), that and the old N600 were both dualband. The brand new linksys had the same problem


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

Interesting thing that may help - tried completely resetting the Linksys and we got almost normal network speeds, about 40mbps around the house. However, the next day it was gone, and I had no connectivity at all even after resetting it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

When speed testing, especially to determine ISP provided speed, always use a ethernet connection. If the speeds aren't what you expect, test directly connected to the modem. Once you have confirmed the true speed available, you will then have a reference for further testing of your LAN (both ethernet and wifi).

If ethernet speeds are good/normal, but your wifi speeds are slow, then you don't have an ISP or modem issue. 

Wifi issues can be the router, environment, or the device(s).


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

Any other ideas? I still can't solve this


----------



## Chickie71 (Mar 23, 2015)

Wootiown, I am also having the same troubles you are. I have had Comcast come out and do the speed test, they say and show me the speed is coming in through the modem but doesn't spit out my new router (gaming high speed Belkin router), which I just replaced because I thought it must be my router since the modem was pulling in the speed. I've been search and it seems a lot of folks are having the same problem but all with different routers. The common denominator seems to be Comcast, unfortunately we don't have a choice but to use them. I have tried everything I could find on the web to fix this but nothing works. I do hope you find a solution so I can as well. It's frustrating to pay Comcasts crazy prices but not be able to use the proper service.:banghead:


----------

